# Trübes Wasser



## HSK57 (6. Aug. 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin ein absoluter Teich-Neuling und hab ein Problem!
In unserem neuem Teich ist jetzt seit ca. 10 Wochen Wasser drin. Bis vor kurzem war alles i.O.!
Aber jetzt ist das Wasser seit ca 2 Wochen sehr sehr Trüb! Keine ahnung wadran das liegt! Der Teich hat ca. 9.000l Wasser und wir pumpen es mit einer 18.000l Pumpe durch einen ungefähr 10m langen Bachlauf! Nach der ersten Woche konnten wir ohne probleme bis zum Grund sehen(1m). Wir haben schon ca 25 Pflanzen drin und keine Fische! Soll ein Naturteich werden. 

Hat jemand eine Idee was es sein könnte??? Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar!!!!

Gruß Tobi


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

hey Tobi was heißt trüb??? Milchig-, Brauntrüb, Grün??? Mach mal Fotos.

LG Anni


----------



## HSK57 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo! werde morgen mal Foto`s machen! Das wasser sah erst grün aus wird aber jetzt etwas braun!


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

ok das sind Algen das gibt sich. Wärme + Sonne + Nährstoffe und noch zuwenig Konkurrenz (Pflantzen) um die Nährstoffe. Dein Teich ist noch jung das dauert. Geduld.  
Auch wenn du keine Fische im Teich hast, irgendeiner kakt immer. 
lg Anni


----------



## HSK57 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Danke Anni!!! 
 Da bin ich ja schon etwas beruhigt!!!! wie lange dauert sowas denn wohl??? Also die __ Käfer und die anderen Tiere fühlen sich noch wohl glaube ich....


----------



## Springmaus (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

25 Pflanzen ????? Ich würd mal sagen viel zu wenig !


----------



## HSK57 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Doris, 
ja wir wollten jetzt eigentlich schon mehr haben, aber man bekommt leider keine mehr!!!!


----------



## HAnniGAP (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Kann 1-3 Jahre dauern bis sich die Pflanzen eingelebt haben. Was hast du für Pflanzsubstrat. Ich hoffe keine Erde :shock o. ä. Sand+Lehm oder kieselsteine. 
Frag freunde und Nachbahn ob sie euch Pflanzen abgeben. Gekaufte Pflanzen sind oft in überdüngter Teicherde :? und sie werden im Frühjahr angedoten. Unterwasserpflanzen sind auch wichtig. 
Teste doch mal die Wasserwerte auf PO4 das ist super Algendünger und kommt zeitweilig auch im Leitungswasser vor. 
Wenn du nicht warten willst bis sich alles von allein einspielt brauchst du so eine UV-Lampe und einen Filter.  Aber mit Naturteich hat das dann nix mehr zutun. UV tötet alle Mikroorganismen auch die guten. 

LG Anni


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (6. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,
nur die Ruhe! Lass Dir und dem Teich und den Pflanzen Zeit. Versuche, hier im Forum Pflanzen zu kaufen (es werden immer wieder welche angeboten). Oder warte bis zum Früjahr und kaufe dann noch mal so viele (aber bitte keine hoch gezüchteten aus Baumarkt oder Gartencenter). Oberstes Gebot - gerade für Besitzer naturnaher Teich: Geduld! Auch wenn's schwer fällt. Ich weiß wovon ich spreche ;-)



[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## HSK57 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Danke für eure 'Antworten!!!!   
Werde mich jetzt in Geduld üben und abwarten was da so kommt! Habe am Samstag ne Handvoll __ Wasserpest in den Teich geworfen, die soll ihm ja auch einiges an Nährstoffen entziehen...


----------



## Springmaus (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

dann seh nochmal zu das Du nochmehr __ Wasserpest bekommst!

Das wird helfen aber ne Handvoll ist nicht viel!


----------



## HSK57 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo!

Hier sind jetzt mal 2 Bilder von der trüben Brühe!


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Ja, so sieht sie aus die Algenblüte.

Mit ausreichend Pflanzen und Abwarten wird das schon.


----------



## koifischfan (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*



> Der Teich hat ca. 9.000l Wasser und wir pumpen es mit einer 18.000l Pumpe durch einen ungefähr 10m langen Bachlauf!


Warum pumpst du so viel? Bedenke auch den Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Andrea H. (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Toby,
habe vor 1 Woche bei Naturagart im Internet Pflanzen bestellt, kamen alle prima an. Viele bekommst du noch bis Oktober. Die kommen in Portionen, das bedeutet, ich habe z.B. den kleinen Rohkolben in 5 einzelnen Portionen bekomen, ganz wenig Erde dran, so kann man sie im Verbund etwas auseinander setzen und es sieht nächstes Jahr bestimmt toll aus. 
Ich habe vor 5 Jahren beim Neubau alles bei Naturagart bestellt und habe sehr gute Ware bekommen.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Grüße Andrea


----------



## HSK57 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Warum pumpst du so viel? Bedenke auch den Stromverbrauch.



Wir haben die Pumpe nur Tagsüber immer mal wieder laufen. War ein super Schnäppchen deshalb haben wir sie so groß gewählt! Aber lieber zuviel als zuwenig, oder????


----------



## HSK57 (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*



Andrea H. schrieb:


> Hallo Toby,
> habe vor 1 Woche bei Naturagart im Internet Pflanzen bestellt, kamen alle prima an. Viele bekommst du noch bis Oktober. Die kommen in Portionen, das bedeutet, ich habe z.B. den kleinen Rohkolben in 5 einzelnen Portionen bekomen, ganz wenig Erde dran, so kann man sie im Verbund etwas auseinander setzen und es sieht nächstes Jahr bestimmt toll aus.
> Ich habe vor 5 Jahren beim Neubau alles bei Naturagart bestellt und habe sehr gute Ware bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Andrea!
Danke für die info!!!! Habe sofort auf der Seite bei Naturagart geschaut, absolut klasse!!!!

Danke und schöne Grüße Tobi


----------



## Cesdra (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich bin neu hier, hauptsächlich aufgrund des Algenproblems in unserem Gartenteich. Ich hänge mich hier jetzt mal an das Thema an, da ich ja das gleiche Problem habe. Fotos habe ich gerade frisch gemacht und angehängt. Unser Teich ist ca. 10 Jahre alt und wurde im vergangenen Jahr komplett leer gepumpt, geschrubbt, mit Leitungswasser und Regenwasser (halb/halb) aufgefüllt, die Seerose stark zurück geschnitten und unsere Fische wurden wieder reingesetzt. Wir hatten auch vorher schon ein Algenproblem, nur kommt es mir jetzt nach der Reinigung noch schlimmer vor. Wir haben auch ein kleines Sumpfgebiet und da ist regelmäßig richtig dicker Algenschlick drin. Ich habe Angst, dass unsere Fische (Goldfische, Kois und undefinierbare Mischwerke) sterben, und das Wasser umkippt. Wir haben einen Teichfilter, ich weiß allerdings nicht welcher. Wir brauchen einen Neuen, ich bin mir aber unsicher welcher sich da am besten eignet (für Vorschläge bin ich dankbar!!!). Ich werde mich darum kümmern einige unserer Fische in neue Heimatteiche umzusiedeln. 
Ich bin für jeden Vorschlag und jeden Tipp dankbar. Ich fürchte, wenn nicht bald etwas geschiet, dann sterben die Fische. Der Teich liegt auch fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Das lässt sich aber nicht mehr ändern. 

Schonmal "Danke" im Vorraus!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

,

hast Du die Wasserwerte mal gemessen ? Falls möglich gleich den Teich mit einem Sonnensegel beschatten. Ein sep. Pflanzenfilter existiert nicht ? Und ein Spaltsieb ?

Für mich sieht der Teich wie ein 10.000 L + x aus und nicht nur 3000L - wie tief ist er ? Koihaltung sollte erst ab 10.000L mit dem ersten Koi beginnen. Ebenso ist eine vernünftige Vorabscheidung und Biofilterung notwendig. Zeig doch auch mal Deinen Filter.

Um kleinste Schwegealgen die meist die Trübung verursachen zu entfernen hat sich bei mir diese Idee sehr gut gemacht.

Die vielen Steine bei Tobi sind eigentlich kein geeignetes Substrat für Teiche, an ihnen haften Fadenalgen und in den Zwischenräumen sammelt sich Schmodder den man kaum rausbekommt - somit sind solche Teiche meist nie von Nährstoffen freizubekommen. Gewaschener Sand wäre hier besser. (PS: ich hatte damals auch diesen Fehler gemacht und nachträglich Sand aufgebracht)


----------



## tomsteich (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Cesdra,

generell darf kein Regenwasser vom Umland in den Teich fließen, sonst bekommst Du das Algenproblem nie in den Griff.

Ich weiß nicht ob ich die Bilder richtig deute(?).

Läuft das Regenwasser denn nicht von Deinem Rasen über die Mauer direkt in den Teich. Wie sieht es bei diesem Hochbeet (rechts neben der Steinlaterne) über dem Teich aus? Da kann ich jetzt nicht erkennen, was das Regenwasser abhält.

Prinzipiell sollte die Folie nie sichtbar sein (hat jetzt nix mit den Algen zu tun), da diese durch UV-Licht porös wird. Da gibt es z.B. bepflanzbare Ufermatten, welche das Problem lösen und auch gut aussehen.

@Tobi

Auch auf Deinen Bildern sehe ich nackte Folie, welche ziemlich plan am Boden aufliegen zu scheint. Ich kann jetzt nicht abschätzen, ob es da ein Gefälle (weg vom Teich) gibt. Wenn nicht, ist es besser die Folie hoch zu stellen (z.B. zwischen 2 Steinen einklemmen).

Ich gebe Ralf recht, Kies hat im Teich absolut nix verloren.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Cesdra (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Ralf,
nein, diese separaten Filter haben wir so weit ich weiß nicht. Den Filter habe ich mal fotografiert. Da kann man aber wohl eher wenig erkennen. Er ist von Oase und das steht Biotech 5 drauf. Er ist recht groß. 
Ja, es kann gut sein, dass deutlich mehr Wasser im Teicht ist. Bin ein Zahlenlegastheniker.  Wir haben derzeit 3 Kois drin, die dort aber schon seit Jahren vergnügt vor sich hin schwimmen. Von den kleinen Fischen werde ich welche umsiedeln. Die Kois werden wir aber auf jeden Fall behalten.


----------



## Cesdra (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Ja, ich denke, es gibt einige Stellen, an denen Regenwasser in den Teich fließt. Da müsste ich dann mal über Lösungsansätze nachdenken. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Der Biotec 5 ist bei Koihaltung und Deiner Teichgröße auf jeden Fall unterdimensioniert. Als erstest solltet ihr in eine gute Vorabscheidung investieren, z.B. in ein CS II. Auch Teststreifen wären gut, damit kannst Du uns mal Deine Werte aufzeigen.


----------



## Cesdra (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Super. Danke für den Vorschlag zum CS II. Ich werde dann mal schauen, dass ich diese Teststreifen bekomme und die Ergebnisse posten. 

Was für einen Filter würdest du denn empfehlen bei dieser Teichgröße? Was ich auch noch nicht genau ergoogeln konnte ist, wie oft so ein Filter gereinigt werden muss. Einige machen das fast täglich, andere nur ein paar Mal im Jahr. Ist das abhängig vom Filter?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

,

wieviele Fische mit welcher Größe sind im Teich ? Welche Oberfläche in m² und Tiefe hat er nochmal ?

Nach dem CS II kannst Du den Biotec als zusätzlichen mechanischen Filter ganz gut einsetzten - da sind meiner Meinung nach zu wenige Matten drin um eine Biologische Reinigung zu gewährleisten. Bei mechanischen Filtern kann man öfter reinigen (also die Dinger hochziehen und ablassen) sie haben ja nur die Aufgabe den Feinschmutz abzufangen. Dahinter würde ich dann eine Regentonne oder besser einen IBC als Biofilter nachschalten - du hast ja kaum Pflanzen drinn.

Eine UVC wäre auch ganz gut, diese könnte am Ende des Filters installiert werden.


----------



## Cesdra (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Also der PH Wert liegt zwischen 7 und 7,5 was laut Packungsbeilage ok ist. Die anderen Teststreifen muss ich mir noch besorgen. Die 3 Kois sind schon recht groß. Ich würde sagen, so um die 30 oder 40 Zentimter. Ansonsten haben wir noch ziemlich viele Goldfische und ein paar kleine Braune drin. Die sind wohl von alleine gekommen. Ich werde aber, wie gesagt, mindestens die Hälfte der Kleinen rausnehmen. 
Ich glaube eine UVC ist drin. Die müssen wir mal überprüfen. Morgen werden wir erstmal den Biotec gründlich reinigen. Vielleicht hilft das schonmal etwas. 
Danke schonmal für die vielen Tipps.

Ach so, die Maße: Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle etwas über einen Meter tief damit er im Winter nicht bis unten hin zufriert. Groß ist er ca. 2 x 3,5  Meter würde ich schätzen.


----------



## Springmaus (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo,

ich sehe auf den Bildern keine Pflanzen !!!!!!!!!!!!

Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen dann geht auch das grüne Wasser wech.

Ich hab meinen Teich auch dieses Jahr leer gehabt, alles raus und alles neu.

Ich hab viele Pflanzen gekauft ganz viele Pflanzen geschenkt bekommen

und nix mit günem Wasser alles bestens!


----------



## Aragorn (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo, ich habe auch sehr trübes (braunes) Wasser. Gefiltert wird mit einem 12000 Druckfilter und auch der uvc läuft durchgängig, der Teich ist mit __ Wasserpest voll, einige Seerosen und __ Rohrkolben habe ich auch im Teich.

Fischbesatz: 2 Koi (ca.5-8cm.) 12-15 Goldfische/Shubunkins (zwischen 5-15cm.), leider fische ich alle 2-3 Tage neue Fadenalgen aus dem Teich. Kann mir ein Teilwasserwechsel helfen oder was kann ich tun damit mein Teich wieder schön klar wird?


----------



## tomsteich (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Aragorn,

das kann viele Ursachen haben, wie Huminstoff von eingewehten Blättern, Tannenzapfen, etc. oder auch durch Regen eingeschwemmte Erde. Kannst Du beides schon mal ausschließen?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## HSK57 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

@Tobi

Auch auf Deinen Bildern sehe ich nackte Folie, welche ziemlich plan am Boden aufliegen zu scheint. Ich kann jetzt nicht abschätzen, ob es da ein Gefälle (weg vom Teich) gibt. Wenn nicht, ist es besser die Folie hoch zu stellen (z.B. zwischen 2 Steinen einklemmen).

Ich gebe Ralf recht, Kies hat im Teich absolut nix verloren.

Viele Grüße

Thomas[/QUOTE]




Hallo Thomas! 

Es gibt ein Gefälle weg vom Teich! Die Folie ist jetzt auch nicht mehr zu sehen! Der Kies liegt fast nur im flachwasserbereich weil die ganzen kleinen Tiere sehr gute Versteckmöglichkeiten finden!:gdaumen Soll ja ein Naturnaher Teich sein. Die Färbung des Wasser's lässt jetzt auch nach!!!! Und meine Pflanzen wachsen wie sau! 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## tomsteich (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Tobi,

ja, ist ok. Die kahlen Stellen würde ich halt noch abdecken, um die Folie haltbarer zu machen.

Naturnah finde ich gut, wobei eine Kiesgrube für mich nichts mit einem
natürlichen Gewässer zu tun hat. Das ist aber keine Kritik, sondern reine Geschmackssache. 

Früher habe ich an meinen Teichen auch immer Kies verwendet. Dies sah auch am Anfang immer ganz hübsch aus. Leider ist das nicht von langer Dauer und macht mehr Arbeit.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Aragorn (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Halle Thomas, eingewehte Blätter kann ich nicht ausschließen, eingespülte Erde schon. Ich versuche regelmäßig Blätter und Blüten aus dem Teich zu holen, komme natürlich nicht täglich dazu. Ich habe jetzt mal einen Teilwasserwechsel gemacht, mal sehen was jetzt passiert:beten


----------



## HSK57 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hi Thomas! 

Die kahlen Stellen sind jetzt alle zu. Werde es erstmal so lassen mit dem Kies. Mal abwarten wie es so wird. Aber DANKE für deine hilfe!!!! 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Teichlandschaft (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Ich denke hier ist die Pumpe einfach viel zu stark, nicht für den Teich sondern für den Filter. Die Pumpe drückt den Dreck ja durch den Filter wieder in den Teich. Ich würde bei dieser Pumpleistng einen Filter mit min. 4000 Liter verwenden. Rein rechnerisch braucht das Wasser dann ca.13min um durch den Filter zu fließen. vorrausgesetzt es kommen auch die 18000 l von der Pumpe an. In den 13 min. hat der Filter genug Zeit seinen Job zu machen.  Da aber ein 4000 l Filter etwas übertrieben wäre, würde ich über eine kleinere Pumpe und eine gut vorabscheidung nachdenken. Die große Pumpe kannst du ja für einen schönen bachlauft und Wasserfall verwenden und sie hält bei Bedarf zuschalten.

Achso  und natürlich Pflanzen über Pflanzen. Mit Seerosen kann man auch schön beschatten.

Und die Sache mit dem Kies verstehe ich nicht. Kies an der richtigen stelle verschlammt nicht und sieht toll aus


----------



## HSK57 (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Also wir verwenden keinen Filter! wir lassen das Wasser nur durch einen ca. 10m langen Bachlauf fließen.


----------



## Andrea H. (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Tobi, ich habe meinen Teich wie Du ebenfalls fast den ganzen Tag in der Sonne. Meine Lösung war ein Sonnensegel das mit 3 Stangen (in den Boden betoniert) gehalten wird. Es bedeckt im Hochstand der Sonne immer mindestens die Hälfte vom Teich. 
Gewählt habe ich ein Sonnensegel das Wasser durchläßt, so kann der Regen durchlaufen und es hängt nicht durch die Wassermasse nach unten durch und reisst nicht. Es ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt und sieht aus wie am ersten Tag. 
Ich hänge ein Bild an, an den Stangen ist aber dieses Jahre Grünes hochgerankt und sieht somit etwas schöner aus.
Ichmache es im späten Frühjahr hin und Ende August ab, wobei ich dieses Jahr überlege ob ich nicht ein Laubschutznetz darüber befestige, da nachbars Bäume höher und höher werden und ich all seine Kirschblätte im Teich liegen habe.

Gruß Andrea


----------



## tomsteich (20. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*



Teichlandschaft schrieb:


> Und die Sache mit dem Kies verstehe ich nicht. Kies an der richtigen stelle verschlammt nicht und sieht toll aus



Hallo,

das stimmt natürlich auch irgendwie. So lange kein Wasser drüber läuft verschlammt da nichts. 

Hier wird ja der Dreck ohne Filterung nur im Kreis gepumpt. Dieser fällt in die Zwischenräume der Steine und irgendwann ist alles dicht. Dauert natürlich ein paar Tage.....

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Basti2468 (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Teich hat auch ein "trübes Wasser" Problem. Er ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt, meiner Meinung nach recht gut bepflanzt und trotzdem grün.
Ich habe aber auch bis gestern keinen mechanischen Filter benutzt. Ich habe einen ca. 6 m langen Bachlauf, welcher dicht bepflanzt ist und als natürlicher Filter fungieren sollte. Er ist so auf gestaut, dass das Wasser recht langsam durch fließt. Das funktioniert auch recht gut. Es hat sich schon eine ordentliche Schlamm/Schlickschicht gebildet.

Nun habe ich mir aber gedacht, wenn die Schwebstoffe im Bachlauf hängen bleiben, werden sie von Bakterien zersetzt. Die Nährstoffe werden also wieder frei gesetzt und geben den Algen eine Nahrungsgrundlage.
Deshalb betreibe ich seid gestern einen Spaltfilter (150 my) um die Feststoffe aus dem Ökosystem zu bekommen.

Sollte ich nun noch eine UVC Lampe davor schalten oder erstmal abwarten wie sich die Trübung entwickelt?


----------



## meinereiner (24. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Basti,

eine UVC-Anlage alleine wird dir auch nicht viel weiter helfen. 
Der Spaltfilter gehört zur Vorfilterung (um die Grobstoffe herauszuholen).
Das ist schon mal der erste Weg.
Danach gehört aber noch eine weitere Filterstufe (biologisch/mechanisch).
Sowas wie Filtermatten, Filterschwämme, Helix etc., um feineren Dreck zu filtern (auch Kleinvieh kann viel Dreck machen).
Und am Schluss kommt dein Bachlauf/Planzenfilter um die Nährstoffe (Nitrat) herauszubekommen.

Servus
Robert


----------



## Basti2468 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

eigendlich wollte ich keine großen Filteranlagen installieren - in der Natur gehts ja auch ohne. Wenn ich mein Wasser richtig deute, sind es grüne Schwebealgen, die auf einen Nährstoffüberschuss hindeuten. Komischwerweise wachsen meine Wasserpflanzen nicht sehr stark. Auch die sechs Seerosen haben verhältnismäßig wenig Blätter und meine __ Wasserpest mickert auch vor sich hin ...


----------



## Basti2468 (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Was haltet ihr vom "Vitalin Teichreiniger"?
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?
Soll ja auf biologischer Basis die Nährstoffe abbauen und den Algen die Nahrungsgrundlage entziehen :?


----------



## meinereiner (25. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Hallo Basti,

ich hab keine Erfahrung mit dem Pülverchen.

Wenn es auf Dauer so einfach ginge, ab und zu das Mittelchen in den Teich zu schmeißen, und das Wasser wäre in Ordnung, dann würden sich eine Unmenge von Teichbesitzern den ganzen Aufwand an Filtertechnik (Filter, Platz, Strom) sparen können.

Dein Teich ist künstlich angelegt, das ist nicht Natur pur.
Auch die Natur kommt nicht mit allem zurecht. Früher waren viele Flüsse in Deutschland kaputt, weil die Abwässer ungeklärt (oder zumindest nicht gut genug geklärt) in die Flüsse gelangt sind. Auch im Klärwerk wird nicht einfach irgend ein Pülverchen in's Abwasser gekippt, und das war's dann. Da steckt auch (unter anderem) ein ziemlicher mechanischer Aufwand (belüften, rühren, pumpen etc.) dahinter. 

Und du hast ja auch ein paar Fische in deinem Teich, die wachsen, und wollen auch was zu fressen haben. Und da kommen hinten die Ausscheidungen raus, und die belasten das Wasser.

Aber ich kann dich dahingehende beruhigen, dass viele Teichbesitzer das Problem der Filterung (zumindest anfangs) unterschätzen. Auch ich gehöre übrigens dazu. Aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her. Und beim Filter kann man nur sagen: Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen. Das kostet zwar, aber je größer der Filter ist, so geringer sind die Probleme, und der Arbeitsaufwand.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hans64 (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Ich habe erst gestern gesehen wie ein Bekannter bei einem 100.000 Liter Teich, ohne angemessene Filterung, mit  "Vitalin Teichreiniger" eine deutliche Verbesserung erreicht hat. D.h. Algen und Trübstoffe wurden innerhalb weniger Tage soweit reduziert, daß man den Boden wieder sehen kann. 
Ich selbst setze zwar mehr auf Pflanzen und habe auch nur überschaubare Algenprobleme, aber einen Versuch scheint mir  "Vitalin Teichreiniger" auch aufgrund des günstigen Preises allemal wert zu sein.


----------



## libsy (26. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

Die Algen sterben ab, das abgestorbene ist wieder Grundlage und Dünger für die nächste Algengeneration.


----------



## Basti2468 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Trübes Wasser*

ja Gerd, das stimmt schon.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich den teich seid Sommer 2010 betreibe. Als Filter habe ich lediglich einen mit Planzen besetzten Bachlauf, durch den das Teichwasser langsam durchfließt. Dies hat bis jetzt auch gut funktioniert. Das problem ist nur, dass der ganze Schlick, welcher sich im Filterbachlauf absetzt - und das ist ne Menge - von Mikroorganismen zersetzt wird und als "Dünger" dem Teich wieder zur Verfügung steht.
Um dies zu umgehen betreibe ich seid 4 Tagen einen Bogensiebfilter. Der holt die grobe Biomasse aus dem Teichsystem.
Anschliessend sollten die Algen keine Nahrungsgrundlage mehr haben.

Um dies zu beschleunigen habe ich heute "Vitalin" probiert (das sind ja auch nichts anderes als hoch konzentrierte Mikroorganismen)
Sollte das funktionieren, müsste der Spaltfilter die "tote" Biomasse rausholen und ich sollte in Zukunft nicht mehr solch grüne Brühe haben. :?


----------

